# Cytotec vs D&C vs Natural



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm currently in the waiting phase.

I started spotting and cramping last Sunday, and went in. My baby had died. Then by Monday, no more spotting or cramping.

Today I called the MW, and she said that I could wait one more week, then I'd need to chose between Cytotec or D&C, and that if I wanted I could try Black Cohosh in the meantime and hope for a natural passage.

Sigh. I really don't know what to do.

Honestly, it's all new to me, and all scares me.

Any experiences with this you would mind sharing?


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

My loss was late in the 2nd trimester, so it was Cytotec or wait it out and I couldn't stand to wait it out. Later I read a study saying that, for 1st-trimester miscarriages (unlike for term births), Cytotec, D&C, and waiting it out have equal numbers of physical complications, but women who get a D&C are usually more "satisfied" (wrong word but you KWIM) with the decision than women who pick waiting or Cytotec. The possible reason was that sometimes after Cytotec or waiting, the miscarriage can be incomplete and then you need a D&C anyway, and that's 2 things instead of 1.

I would pick a D&C if I were in that situation. The waiting around that happens even with Cytotec was pretty awful for me, psychologically.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a blighted ovum found around 20 weeks. I waited and m/c naturally. I would not have done anything medical without true medical reason (not just- it's been too long)








to you

-Angela


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

If you would prefer to continue waiting, do ask your midwife about the exact risks of doing so-- it may be okay to wait longer than she originally said.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

We found out at about 12 weeks. I waited quite awhile with off and on bleeding and eventually miscarried on my own. I tried black and blue cohosh, but it didn't seem to help. My midwives were supportive and did not push me to get a D&C or use cytotec. The ND that did my ultrasound encouraged us to wait for only 2-3 weeks. In the end, I followed my gut that I wanted a natural miscarriage.

In case you haven't seen it, you may want to check out this thread. Lots of mamas experience with similar situations. I found it to be quite informative and it helped me to decide what to do. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=404839

I'm willing to share details via PM if that would help...


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

s to you.

I was 22 weeks when I had my little girl. We decided to use the cytotec, I wanted so much to actually "give birth" to her. I was told that one of the main concerns with the cytotec was that strong contractions could possible rupture the uterus. This wasn't much of a concern to me because my uterus was not that stretched out. The labor was complete, contractions were strong enough to deliver the baby and placenta whole

I can't compare it to natural labor as she was our first, but I think it may have been extra intense because it was an induction. I'm not sure. ..

I don't regret my decision, but if ever I were to do it again (which is hopefully _never_) I think I would opt for the D&C, if given the choice. The labor was so painful with little motivation to keep going.

My warm thoughts go out to you and your family. Take care of yourself


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Have you read the sticky on this forum about what exactly other moms experienced with a natural miscarriage? That info was priceless for me. I am in nursing school and decided to go for the D&C, I couldn't imagine beginning to miscarry while I was stuck at school an hour from home, or at the hospital while doing a clincal. I also felt that since the baby had died 2 months prior and I still had no signs of miscarriage that I had no idea how much longer it could take and I really wanted that part of it to be complete. That was my experience and reasons, I might have done it differently if circumstances were different.








s mama

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you for sharing.

I think the brain subconciously got through to my body after I debated what I would do in my head.

Yesterday and last night I started cramping, and spotting.

This morning heavy cramping and bleeding. So, natural it is. Which was my choice if I had one anyways.

Yes, the thread about what women experience is amazing. I've learned a lot, and will one day add my own.

Thank you for the support, this is so new and hard for me.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Hugs to you...I am so sorry for your loss!!!

I don't know how far along you are, but I was 20 weeks and I did neither of those options. I was induced with cervadil, labored 11 hours, given some pitocin, and delivered our daughter after laboring 13 hours. I was given an epi. too. She too was born in the sac with placenta. The OB and nurse were VERY relieved that it all came out though, because it it hadn't a d & c would have been neccessary.

For me, induction was the best choice for our family. I was able to deliver her whole so they were able to take pictures of her and I have a physical memory of her. They were also able to do a pathology report ( which told us she was perfect) to try and find out the WHY. And although it was a very difficult ordeal to go through, I'm glad I did. I felt a lot of closure and I got to deliver her vaginally which I have never done before ( two csections, one after a failed vbac). I got the best care at the hospital where everyone treated me like a mother and nobody downplayed the seriousness of what was happening.

Good luck with your decsion. The one that feels right to you is the correct one for you and your family. There is NO wrong way to do it. Hugs to you!


----------

